# Please advise Melbourne suburbs with Pakistani community?



## Kangroo (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello all,

Just wondering if someone could please share couple of good Melbourne suburbs whith Pakistani community? I greatly appreciate your help.

Cheers,


----------



## Kangroo (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone please and thanks.


----------



## KhadijaQureshi (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes most of them are in coburg and fawkner also hoppers crossing where about re you


----------



## Snozzle12 (Aug 13, 2013)

Stay in Pakistan if you want live in a Pakistani community.


----------



## Cyima (May 31, 2013)

Snozzle12 said:


> Stay in Pakistan if you want live in a Pakistani community.


Excuse me? whats wrong with connecting to people like yourself?


----------

